# Bodyweight excersizes?



## bobster_ice (Jan 25, 2006)

does anybody have any good bodyweight excersize that I could use?


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 25, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> does anybody have any good bodyweight excersize that I could use?



with intent for just losing weight? Gaining weight?


----------



## rutherford (Jan 25, 2006)

You should start with the threads already in this forum, unless you have specific questions.

There's just so much we could talk about.

Do you Pistol?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 25, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> You should start with the threads already in this forum, unless you have specific questions.
> 
> There's just so much we could talk about.
> 
> Do you Pistol?


 
Yes.  This topic has come up in several recent post (at least I and perhaps rutherford have addressed it) all of which can be found in the health tips section.  Read a bit in there and you should find what you are looking for.

Otherwise, we can do this...


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's a good starting place: http://trainforstrength.com/


----------

